
The Holocaust [Graphic] - domnuprofesor
https://en.historylapse.org/the-holocaust
======
onyva
Shouldn’t information about DuPont, IBM and other USA based companies and
families aiding the nazis and sympathizers be included in these type of
summaries by now? Some Israeli researchers claim that the nazis would have
never been able to organize to this level and get Germany ready for war
without American help.

